# Snooki Anointing To Pumpkin... What A Mess (w/ pics)



## RWatkins (Oct 26, 2010)

So we were looking to harden Snook's poo, and we found that unspiced canned pumpkin was good for that. I gave her a little on the end of a spoon, and upon her first lick, she started anointing herself in my lap... What a mess. We tried to clean her up with her toothbrush while she was doing it, but I still think she will need a bath.
[attachment=0:14ru32oe]DSC00871.JPG[/attachment:14ru32oe]
[attachment=1:14ru32oe]DSC00875.JPG[/attachment:14ru32oe]
[attachment=2:14ru32oe]DSC00876.JPG[/attachment:14ru32oe]


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

Oh boy! Bath Time! :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: I think she likes it. What funny pictures. Glad you were able to capture them.


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

oh no! what a big sticky mess


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Cute! Looks like she really likes the pumpkin a lot. The only way I can get it into Loki is with an eyedropper, he refuses to eat it otherwise. Lucky you, that Snooki will take it from a spoon. <3


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

That's so funny and kinda gross at the same time! Oh, the life of a hedgehog...


----------

